# I'll draw your T



## Transylvania (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in the mood to draw something and I have some pen and ink right by me. Would anyone like an ink drawing of their T?

(Also, I can't resist showing off my first T; just got her yesterday):


----------



## Johnny_27 (Jan 13, 2007)

Im an artist too so i think this is cool.  I like seeing other people's styles and stuff.  Hes a pic of a pinktoe of mine.  Everyone who can draw should draw it and post it up.


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, pinktoes are so cool. Want me to draw yours using that pic as a reference or would you like a different pose?


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,

one of these would be interesting to draw! Choose the one you want to try


----------



## Dev (Jan 13, 2007)

Heres a couple that may come in handy.


View attachment 59881


View attachment 59882


----------



## FOOTBALL FAN (Jan 13, 2007)

someones gonna be busy I wish i could draw, I want to see some pics now


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 13, 2007)

when you get the chance to, of course


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 13, 2007)

I know this isn't my thread (so if you feel I am hijacking it, tell me and I'll delete this), but since it is specifically for T drawings....
I posted this in the "Calling all artists" thread a little while ago.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 13, 2007)

i drew a pokie once. however, i had no study (or specific species) and i only used an HB pencil.


----------



## EricFavez (Jan 13, 2007)

Baboon....heres your Maculata


----------



## Natemass (Jan 13, 2007)

thats sick


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 13, 2007)

Natemass said:


> thats sick


Excuse me?


----------



## Natemass (Jan 13, 2007)

sorry New England thing sick means good as in your good at drawing


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 13, 2007)

Natemass said:


> sorry New England thing sick means good as in your good at drawing


Ohh, haha. Ironic, that usually means "twisted/disgusting" here. xD


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautifull, thx


----------



## EricFavez (Jan 13, 2007)

took all of ten mins to draw that. awesome spider by the way


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 13, 2007)

Saddlepatch said:


> Ohh, haha. Ironic, that usually means "twisted/disgusting" here. xD


Its a modern youth slang. 'Sick' is 'cool'.
very nice drawings BTW!:clap: 

-Sean


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

If you get a chance. If not, no big deal.


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 14, 2007)

This one's for Dev:





Sorry about the time I'm taking, I tend to draw very slowly (perfectionist here). Felt like doing this one first because of the interesting pose. I'll try to get to more of you soon though. To get an idea of how long it took for just that one ink drawing, the movie Secret Window started when I started and played all the way through to the ends of credits before I was done. xD


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, and from now on I won't draw anymore than what the people before have asked. I don't have time to draw hundreds of differents Ts, especially with my own art class' homework to keep up with.  Other people can offer to sketch a T as well though. This could be a nice thread. ^^


----------



## Natemass (Jan 14, 2007)

not to add to your list of things to draw but ive always wanted a drawing of my CF 







or


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 15, 2007)

Too bad I cut off my limit, that's a _really_ beautiful spider! :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Saddle, don't worry about my pic if it's getting too much. I don't want to bog you down with your school work so, I'll just leave it up to you. No big deal if you don't. Thanks.


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 15, 2007)

Natemass said:


> sorry New England thing sick means good as in your good at drawing


I know what you had meant!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 15, 2007)

so Saddlepatch you want other artists to sketch the Ts as well?


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 15, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Hey Saddle, don't worry about my pic if it's getting too much. I don't want to bog you down with your school work so, I'll just leave it up to you. No big deal if you don't. Thanks.


Nah I'll sketch yours as well, since you've been really helpful to me in the Questions/Discussions boards.


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 15, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> so Saddlepatch you want other artists to sketch the Ts as well?


*Shrug* If they'd like to, they can. Just wanting to help someone out who's always wanted a drawing of their T but can't draw very well.
I'm a beginner when it comes to T art, that's why I posted this, so I'd have images to look at and give back.


----------



## sora (Jan 15, 2007)

Dev said:


> Heres a couple that may come in handy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59881
> ...


How in the world did you manage to get that top pic?:?


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 15, 2007)

I used to do a lot of drawing, but i dont seem to have the  time or patioence for it nowadays.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 16, 2007)

I know it may be too late, but here are some of mine if you become interested later! 
Poec. formosa





Avic. avicularia





Aph. hentzi





Gr. aureostriata


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 16, 2007)

The famous bottle blue





Heheh





Cy. sp's "blue"





C. crawshayi





That'll do! I'll stop boring everyone with pictures now. Just wanted to put a few of my fav's out there! Beautiful art by the way bud!:clap:


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 16, 2007)

Really awesome macro shots, Austin S.! :clap:


----------



## obsidion (Jan 16, 2007)

nice work  here`s a nice pose for you

http://www.home.no/obsidion/Heteroscodra maculata.htm

or one of my favorites, #2 pic here

http://www.home.no/obsidion/brachypelma_vagans.htm


----------



## anderstd (Jan 16, 2007)

Austin that pick of the Aph. hentzi with the two crickets peaking out is great.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks And..


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jan 27, 2007)

i did these for my GCSE art mock



they are based on the patterns of the P. regalis. The right hand sides show the proper colourings as the scanner did something weird with the other side.

LMS


----------



## Tescos (Jan 27, 2007)

I draw lots of spiders and even if I do say so myself, I am really bloody good at it Click here and see :4: :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2007)

Tescos said:


> I draw lots of spiders and even if I do say so myself, I am really bloody good at it Click here and see :4: :worship:


The "E. uatuman" Is actually quite nice!  ;P
Too bad you needed help from an actual photograph for that one!


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 29, 2007)

*T*

..........


----------

